# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  اسم لمحل ديكوووور

## % أحبهااا%

السلام عليكم ..

شحالكن بنات ؟؟

حبايبي اخويه فاج محال ديكووور وبعده بس ما سماه .. 

حد يعطيني افكااار شو نسمي المحل مال الديكووور ..

تحياتي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## جـورية العين

ربي يوفقج البنات مابيصرن معاهن اسماء حلوة

----------


## بنت كيوت

خليه يقرر ويحط بباله منو يبا يجذب اكثر
المواطنين ( فيحط مثلا اسم اماراتي او خليجي مثلا ديكور الامارات او شيء جي يدل انه اماراتي )
او مثلا يبا يكون محل مودرن ويجذب الكل فيسميه اسم انجليزي وغريب وسهل ( ديكوريشن,,, ديكورنا,, مودرن للديكور ,,, )
او يسميه باسمه او اسم ينشهر فيه عادي اي اسم يكون ( النور للديكور,,, ا

ويتنفي فكره وانا اكتب الحين ,, ممكن يسميه شيء ابداعي وجداب مثلا ( الابداع للديكور ,, كريتف ,,, الانامل المبدعه للديكور ,, التميز للديكور ,,, كلاسيك للديكور ,, مودن للديكور ,,
ان شاء الله اكون فدتج اختي
وبالتوفيق بمحلكم ,,, هيه وياريت تخبرييني شو اخترتوا اسم ,,, لوول يمكن نتعامل وياكم عقب

----------


## جرح وحداوي

*مبرووكين علمحل والله يوفقكم ان شاء الله
تقدرين تجمعين بين شياين الانجليزي والعربي او الاسم الاماراتي تعرفين اكثر الناس يروحون محلات اماراتية فممكن حتى يخليه قبيلته مثلا ديكوريشن القبيسي
ولا ديكوريشن الظاهري ولا حتى باسمة مثلا احمد للديكور ولا احمد القبيسي للديكور والله يوفقكم*

----------


## لمسات هادئه

*وأأأأأأأأأأأأأأو محــــــــــــــــــــل ديكور ^^ الف الف مبرووووووووكــــــــــ ع المحــل وانا من عشااااااااااق الديكورشن والأثاااااااااااااث وعن اسم المحل ممممممممممممممم البسمه للديكووور مممممممممممممم النهضه للأثاث والديكوريشن هع ؛< مو جنه اسم مدرســه هههههههههههههه الله يوووفقج اختي وسوووحه*

----------


## غلا F

مبروكين حبيبتى والله يوفقه يا رب

وان شاء الله البنات بيساعدن

واذا يتنى فكره اكيد اني برجع للموضوع

----------


## ام مها شوق

بالتوفيق ان شاالله

----------


## بهجة القلب

خل يسميه فانديروه اسم الاخير لمهندس عماري مشهور اسمة ميز فاندروه 
كنت دارسة عنه وايد شغله حلو

----------


## مايل العود

مبروكين على المحل والله يوفقكم وايسر اموركم ان شاء الله 
في محلات واااايد بس في اسماء محلات باسمه هووو او مثلا باسم الشهره او في اسماء تدل منتجات المحل او اسم اجنبي بس من كلمة وحده مثلا استايلي او لمساتي

----------


## مناكير فوشية

بالبركة ^^

----------

